# FreeBSD with Apache 2.2.21



## momaydopod (May 11, 2015)

Dear All Member

I use FreeBSD and Apache 2.2.21,  I need to upgrade Apache from 2.2.21 to 2.2.29, I download file already httpd-2.2.29.tar. But I don't have experience in this system and Apache.

Please help to advise me for upgrade Apache?


----------



## Juanitou (May 11, 2015)

momaydopod said:


> I download file already httpd-2.2.29.tar


Don’t go that way, learn how to use ports and packages:
FreeBSD handbook — Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

